# Word for the day  preternatural



## Josiah (Mar 31, 2015)

pre·ter·nat·u·ral


[pree-ter-nach-er-uh l, -nach-ruh l] 

adjective


beyond what is normal or natural.


"autumn had arrived with preternatural speed"


synonyms:    extraordinary, exceptional, unusual, uncommon, singular, unprecedented, remarkable, phenomenal, abnormal


I've never had occasion to use preternatural when referring to myself, but I'm not giving up.


----------



## Shirley (Mar 31, 2015)

Josiah, I think you have a preternatural grasp of the English language.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 31, 2015)

I have a preternatural aptitude for being lazy..


----------



## Shirley (Mar 31, 2015)




----------



## drifter (Mar 31, 2015)

I appreciate the english language, it allows me to communicate with people's from some of my favorite countries. Yet, some words do not suit me.


----------

